# Where is my $1,000 tip?



## nightshaadow8 (11 mo ago)

When this guy started to text me I knew right away that this was BS. But it did make me laugh a little bit.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

So his ploy was to make you pay for all those xtra sauces


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

nightshaadow8 said:


> When this guy started to text me I knew right away that this was BS. But it did make me laugh a little bit.
> 
> View attachment 658968
> 
> ...


The only extra sauce he woulda got from me
is creamy @25rides7daysaweek


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The app limits the amount of tip a customer can leave. At least on PAX it does.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Next time have him try the Cream Of Sum Yung Gi!


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

I wonder if those texts would hold up in civil court...


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

The best $1,000 tip I got was when Uber gave me $1,000 when they went public


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> The app limits the amount of tip a customer can leave. At least on PAX it does.


You can't tip more than double the fare as a rider, and double the food order.

Also personal rule is anyone under the age of about 30 who mentions how much they are going to tip me more than 3 times, 98% chance you will not get a tip


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Also personal rule is anyone under the age of about 30 who mentions how much they are going to tip me more than 3 times, 98% chance you will not get a tip


It's not that surprising when the younger ones do it. But when a middle aged person does, it still surprises me. I just don't understand why a 50 year old guy would do that.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> It's not that surprising when the younger ones do it. But when a middle aged person does, it still surprises me. I just don't understand why a 50 year old guy would do that.


Some of them tip like 2 weeks later when the next time they open their app


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Some of them tip like 2 weeks later when the next time they open their app


Agree, I get a lot of late tips, however they generally don't come from someone that says "I'll tip you in the app."


----------



## nightshaadow8 (11 mo ago)

Kodyhead said:


> You can't tip more than double the fare as a rider, and double the food order.
> 
> Also personal rule is anyone under the age of about 30 who mentions how much they are going to tip me more than 3 times, 98% chance you will not get a tip


Customers can always tip in cash in person as much as they want.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

nightshaadow8 said:


> Customers can always tip in cash in person as much as they want.


Thanks for the update 😀


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> The only extra sauce he woulda got from me
> is creamy @25rides7daysaweek


The special sauce in taco 🌮 bell 🔔 supreme…


----------

